# ELK Cartridge



## jeep_guy_4x4

What is everyone's favorite ELK cartridge&#8230;


----------



## Hangfire

I'll be trying .270 this year.


----------



## People

50 BMG shooting a 750gr. A-max. Get to a good location and make sure you read the wind right and a optical range finder will let you put some butt kicking power right on the money.


----------



## southdakbearfan

300 win, 180 gr nosler part.


----------



## sportsman18

My dad has been hunting elk in Colorado for the past 5 or so years and hunts the muzzleloader season with his buddies. I think this September Im going to out and join him.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

I either shoot a .270 Win. with a 130 gr. ballistic tip or a .300 Wn. Mag. with a 180 gr Grand Slam...


----------



## 1lessdog

People

You dont shoot a 50 cal in N.D. or Co.And most of the other western states are out lawing anything bigger then a 49 cal.Because some so called hunter are trying to shoot Elk at 1/2 mile or more.They are trying to make up for there lack of hunting skills by being able to shot long distances.

Shot a 7mm or a 300 win and hunt them.


----------



## People

1lessdog

I DO shoot a 50 BMG in ND. I never said I shoot it at critters in ND with it. As far as Co. goes I have looked at the rules many times (every time I have been there) and have not ever seen any thing that prevents me or any one from using that cartridge for elk.

http://wildlife.state.co.us/Brochures/BigGame/

Idaho has put in a rule that limits the weight of the firearm you want to use. It has been five or six years maybe more since I have hunted elk there but at that point you could as long as you have the lbs of the gun was below a certain point. If I can remember correctly it was 28lbs as a gun and scope combination.

I guess maybe you like shooting critters at a few dozen yards I do not care for that. If I can shoot 1/2 mile (880 yds) (easy shot) then that is good for me. I really do not care to walk around looking for an animal. I would rather find a good spot and look for one to come by. When I use this gun I take well aimed shots record every thing and watch closely. So I know where it is. Like you said some do not take as much care and are trying to compensate for lack of hunting skills. Should I be punished because some do not take as much care as I do? In ND I have been punished.

Is the 50 BMG too big of a round or is it people are scared of because of the 60 min TV show? If the 50 is too big is the .408 Cheyenne Tactical (.408 CheyTac)? Well how about the .338 LAPUA Magnum? Why should I be forced to buy a new gun so I can shoot a gun that is not designed for the way I harvest critters? That does not seem very American to me. Also it is not right for the animal. Now are we going to have to impose limits to the farthest distance you can shoot? You are only using a 270 so you can only shoot XXX you are shooting a 300 min mag (max size allowed sorry owners of the 300 rem ultra mag) you are allowed 400 yds. The ft-lbs of the 50 is still above 7,000 ft-lbs at 1000 yds. Not even the 300 rem ultra mag can say that at the muzzle. I guess I do not under stand why I should use a smaller gun to accomplish what I want to and not as efficiently.

I have a question what is hunting?


----------



## Plainsman

People

I liked your post. I have shot deer with a bow at under five yards, so don't see the sport in sneaking to 100? Once at 100 yards what is the sport of shooting it with a scoped high power rifle? I'm not Knocking those that do, as a matter of fact they are ever bit as much a sportsman or woman as any of the rest of us. I am not one to look down on how anyone else does thins. Read my sign off at the end of all my posts. I wish I still enjoyed hunting the old way that I did, but I have moved on to other things partially our of interest, and partially out of necessity.

As life progresses we change our outlook on things. The things we have done in the past become boring, and we look for new ways to regain challenge and excitement. Also, those like me have had it forced on us by physical limitations. I once thought I was ten feet tall and bullet proof too. Does that mean only Mr. Macho gets to hunt deer?

In the past I walked ten to fifteen miles on opening day of deer season. I scoured every brush patch for a couple miles up and down river on both sides. I also glassed at sunrise and sunset watching for any nice buck to show himself for a stalk or ambush.

Today I shoot long range. I still shoot close range with bow, handgun, and black powder, but will not shoot under 600 yards unless it is a very nice buck. I will shoot and have shot over ok bucks to shoot a lesser buck further away, because that was a trophy to me, not antler size.

There are specialty bullets out there today, like Lost River Ballistic Technologies J36 high ballistic coefficient bullets. My 300 Win Mag has more than 700 ft/lb more energy at 800 yards than any factory load. With the outdoor writers minimum of 1000 ft/lb for deer I have enough energy for 1185 yards. One problem this bullet (165 gr) doesn't shoot good in my rifle, but I am confident I will find the right combination with another good specialty bullet.

I had already lost the excitement of close range with rifle, but now I have replaced those things with other hunting traits of an older hunter. I use more patients, and glass more. For long shots I use a laser range finder or a mil dot scope. I use an anemometer for wind speed. I also have a retractable ballistic chart on my scope that I refer to for scope adjustment, and windage adjustment. The sport now I one half hunting, one half shooting. Both are challenging and rewarding.

I refer to those that complain about this as the "more holy than thow" crowd. These people think that if you don't do it their way you are doing it wrong. Either that or they are campaigning for public admiration. Either way I don't really care. I will retire soon, and I have had over two dozen inquiries about starting a long range shooting school in North Dakota. Nice to hear from a fellow long range shooter.


----------



## huntin1

1lessdog said:


> People
> 
> You dont shoot a 50 cal in N.D. or Co.And most of the other western states are out lawing anything bigger then a 49 cal.Because some so called hunter are trying to shoot Elk at 1/2 mile or more.They are trying to make up for there lack of hunting skills by being able to shot long distances.
> 
> Shot a 7mm or a 300 win and hunt them.


Jeez, another holier than thou.

Statements like these are usually made by people who can't hit anything that is further away than 100 yards. The problem is they don't believe that anyone else can either. Suprise, suprise there 1lessdog, there are actually quite a few of us who can shoot very well at long range. Why? Because we shoot alot. I shoot a minimum of 100 rounds per month for my work, that does not include my personal stuff.

From my observation people who think like this go out at 10am opening morning of deer season, haul a 5 gal bucket out into a field 100 yards give or take a few, fling a couple of shots at it and if they come close to the bucket, it's good enough.

Your ethics are your ethics, that's fine for you, but don't push them on the rest of us. Hunting techniques vary, your way is not the only way, neither is mine. Like Plainsman, I also bowhunt, the last buck I shot with a bow was taken at 15 feet while stillhunting, yes that's right, 15 feet. I can and do get close, when I'm on the rifle I like to shoot them at long range if I can.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman

Hunt1

Yes, and if the truth be known it's much harder to set up a long shot than a 100 yards shot. When I first started long range I thought I would have many more opportunities at deer. I had ten deer at 200 yards, for every one that would give me a standing shot in a safe direction, with a good backstop.


----------



## 147 Grain

Remington 7400 30-06 will be firing Federal 180-gr. Partitions.

Remington 700 SPS Stainless will shoot High Energy Federal 180-gr. Partitions.

Winchester Supreme 180-gr. AccuBonds at 2,750 fps are our backup round.

If wife tags along with a 30-30, 170-gr. Federal Nosler Partitions will be fired from a Marlin 336C.

I believe the Nosler AccuBond is one of the best all-around bullets there are to choose from.










For starters, the AccuBond is a Ballistic Efficient round with an aerodynamic BC of .509 - enabling more downrange energy on target.










Example:

When comparing a bullet's energy in a 30-06 versus a 300 Win Mag, if you put a premium 180-gr. Nosler AccuBond bullet in a 30-06 at 2,750 fps MV and compare it to a plain jane Winchester 180-gr. Power Point in a 300 Win Mag at 2,960 fps MV, the 30-06 AccuBond will have an amazing 104 ft. lbs more energy at 300 yards: that's right - 2,005 versus 2,001 (Source: Winchester's 2005 Ammo Catalog, p. 10 - 13).

So you see the 180-gr. AccuBond with a BC of .509 easily makes up for and passes the 210 fps velocity advantage the 180-gr. Power Point had because of its much lower BC of only .349.

In this case, the 30-06 180-gr. AccuBond outperforms a 300 Win Mag 180-gr. Power Point at 300 yards.

Moreover, a Nosler Technician recently reported that in comparison to the Hornady InterBond, the AccuBond not only expands more than the InterBond (providing more shock), it also penetrates more by shedding shrapnel along the way to the point where the slightly smaller bullet actually penetrates more than the larger mushroom on the InterBond.

The AccuBond's design took 4 1/2 years in the making.

I like this bullet because it provides excellent expansion and its unique ability to slowly shed weight enables it to penetrate more than the competition, so you get the best of both worlds.

http://www.nosler.com/accubond.html


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*I love Nosler's Partitions for all big game!

I have used my 257 Roberts Ackley Improved with 120 grain partitions, 270 Winchester with 150 grain partitions, 7mm-08 Remington with 150 grain partitions, both 7mm (7x57) Mauser Ackley Improved and 280 Remington with 160 grain partitions, 308 Winchester with 165 grain partitions, and 30-06 Springfield and 30-06 Springfield Ackley Improved with 180 grain partitions all with great success.

I personally keep my shots at or less than 300 yards at big game.

Please, remember to be safe and respect others.*


----------



## Mike_Ulmr

i will be using a 180grain, winchester 300 Ultra mag. this fall just bought it last summer from my dad. he used it in colorado 2 years ago on his elk. he shot it at about 1200 yards. it gets the job done. :sniper:


----------



## mr.trooper

Um...never hunted Elk.

But if I did I would use what I use for all my rifle hunt'n: a Swedish M38 Carbine in 6.5x55 Swedish, using Iron sights. Doesn't need a scope: a target the size of an Elks heart at 100 yards is no problem for this rifles irons.

I also like this caliber because its light kicking, inherently accurate, has high sectional density, and retains energy like MAD ( .6 BC anyone?)


----------

